
ASP.NET Core 1.0 Schedule - jsingleton
https://github.com/aspnet/home/wiki/roadmap#schedule
======
jsingleton
1.0.0 (Tools Preview 2) should be out the week of the 27th of June (in a
fortnight's time).

